# Poison Oak NASTY!



## comiso90 (Apr 18, 2008)

I never gave poison oak the respect it deserved until I had a nasty brush with it while quail hunting. Then orange things you see are blisters. Note the swelling of the forearm...

the fact that it wasn't green caught me off guard. It was fall and the leaves were purple but it still got me.

Summer is coming up... watch your kids!

.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 18, 2008)

Very true. In 59 years I've only had one run-in with that nasty weed. And it was one of the most unpleasant experiences I've ever suffered thru.

Beware!

TO


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 18, 2008)

I got a decent case of poision oak last year after going hiking through it for 2 or 3 days in shorts at Boy Scout camp; didn't even know I had it until the next week. Half of my right leg looked like that for a couple of weeks; dunno why I didn't get any on my left leg. I think I'll wear long pants this year . . . .


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 18, 2008)

We have that stuff all over our ranch in the wooded areas. I stay way clear of it.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2008)

There is not a such kind of plants here in Poland,happily.Your arm looks quite horrible.Take care of yourself Comiso mate.I hope you will get well as soon as possible.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 18, 2008)

Cortisone helped me out alot although my Olympic chances were trashed because of Steroids


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2008)

I brushed up against some when I was 14 and man that sucked. It was actually a local pool and the lifeguards did not know it was there. Well needless to say they got rid of it.

Mine however did not look as bad as yours.


----------



## Haztoys (Apr 18, 2008)

One thing I know is do not put it in a camp fire ...As a kid we would party in a place and have a fire ...And someone got a log with some poision oak on it not noing... And put it in the fire... The smoke from it was bad ...Got into some kids lungs and almost killed them ... Any skin that was out in the open got it from the smoke ... I had just left.. These kids look like someone peeled there skin off of them ...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wurger said:


> There is not a such kind of plants here in Poland,happily.Your arm looks quite horrible.Take care of yourself Comiso mate.I hope you will get well as soon as possible.



Thanks Wurger.. this was a little while ago but I just ran across the pics.

Cortezone didn't help me... the areas was too dripping wet. It looked like i was bleeding Tang. Steroids did help dry it out though. The only thing that made it feel better was a VERY hot shower stream right on the area. it felt heavenly.

Haz... thats awful!

Its all over the place in the Californa foothills. Some people catch from there dogs after they've been running in it.

.


----------



## Haztoys (Apr 18, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Haz... thats awful!
> 
> Its all over the place in the Californa foothills.
> 
> .



And know what ...Thats were I lived as a kid ...Upland Californa and partying in the foothills ...Not much around here in Arizona.. Thank God...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Apr 18, 2008)

And not much in Colorado, thank God.

It's nasty stuff.


----------



## magnocain (Apr 18, 2008)

I luckily am almost immune to the stuff.
Sorry about your arm.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 18, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Thanks Wurger.. this was a little while ago but I just ran across the pics.
> 
> Cortezone didn't help me... the areas was too dripping wet. It looked like i was bleeding Tang. Steroids did help dry it out though. The only thing that made it feel better was a VERY hot shower stream right on the area. it felt heavenly.



Yes, I felt the same way for the three or four weeks that were really bad; I dunno how good it was for the poison oak, but it sure did feel better! I pretty much just let it ooze and run down my leg; grossed some people out, but it gave me a good excuse to wear shorts at work. Don't think I'll try that again . . . .


----------



## Velius (Apr 19, 2008)

magnocain said:


> I luckily am almost immune to the stuff.
> Sorry about your arm.



Some people are lucky like that- my grandfather is one of them. I'm not sure if their toxin is the same but he can take leaves of poison ivy and run 'em all over his arms and not get any kind of irritation. I don't know if I got lucky and inherited this trait, but I sure ‘aint gonna try and find out (at least not willingly!) 

Hope your arm gets better Cosimo 8)


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 19, 2008)

Velius said:


> Some people are lucky like that- my grandfather is one of them. I'm not sure if their toxin is the same but he can take leaves of poison ivy and run 'em all over his arms and not get any kind of irritation. I don't know if I got lucky and inherited this trait, but I sure ‘aint gonna try and find out (at least not willingly!)
> 
> Hope your arm gets better Cosimo 8)



Actually, the toxin is the same; it's called urushiol, and some people have more natural resistance to it than others. I USED to have a resistance to it when I was younger, but I've found that, as I grow older, I become more more susceptible to it.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks Velius

...

I've heard that those of Native American decent in areas with poison oak are more resistant.

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2008)

Nasty!


----------



## Clave (Apr 19, 2008)

Nasty indeed!  

Get well soon!


----------

